# Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo



## Enrico (15. Aug. 2007)

Hallo,
hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Pflanze? Möchte gerne mehr wissen über die Haltung und Pflege. In welchem Wachstumsstadium werden die Ableger von der " Mutterpflanze"¿ (Ironie) abgetrennt und wie? Hat das Auswirkungen auf das Wachstum der Pflanze? Und wie stark kann sie sich ausbreiten, ist eine Art Rhizomsperre nötig?


----------



## edelpacker (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo Enrico

Ich habe seit Mai zwei von diesen Pflanzen im Garten, daher kann ich noch nicht viel zu Ablegern sagen. Was ich weiß ist, das sie wie verrückt wachsen (neue Blätter), das die Blätter im Winter erfrieren, im Frühjahr aber wieder stark austreiben sollen und sie alle drei Wochen mit Hornspäne und/oder Blaukorn gedüngt werden müssen. Außerdem brauchen die Pflanzen viel Wasser. Nach ca. 6-7 Jahren erhälst du kleine Bananen, die aber nicht so süß wie die aus dem Supermarkt schmecken.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Enrico (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo Michael,
meine Pflanze habe ich seit April. Jede Woche ein neues Blatt und der erste Ableger ist da (10cm). Habe nämlich gehört, die Pflanze soll angeblich eingehen wenn man die Ableger nicht abmacht.


----------



## Plätscher (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo Michael,

Die Faserbanane ist einfach zu händeln.  Eine Rhizomsperre ist nicht nötig, da sie Horstbildend wächst. Sie wird bei ordentlicher Düngung sehr groß. Mein Rekord war letztes  Jahr mit 5m Höhe. Also nicht zu dicht Pflanzen.
Ableger können am besten im Frühsommer genommen werden, nur darauf achten das die Verdickung aus der die Pflanze treibt, nicht beschädigt wird. 
Die Musa ist keine Palme sondern eine Staude, d.h. das im Winter die oberen teile eh erfrieren. 
Wichtig zum Überwintern ist ein Wurzel- und Regenschutz.
Ich mache das immer so. das ich die Pflanzstelle mit einer Bastmatte umwickele und dann mit Laub oder Stroh auffülle. Darüber spanne ich eine Folie damit die Pflanze nicht im Boden verfault. 
Ich hoffe ich konnte deine Fragen beantworten.

 

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## ~jens~ (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

hi,
beim abtrennen der Kindel ( Ableger in Bananensprache  ) sollte vorher darauf geachtet werden das es selbst genügend WUrzeln besitzt. Auch sollte es möglichst nah an der Mutterpflanze abgetrennt werden. Dann beide Schnittwunden mit Holzkohlepluver einpudern um es zu desinfizieren. 
Dann sollte das Kindel eingetopft werden und nur wehnig gegossen werden.
lg
jens


----------



## Enrico (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Dankeschööön für die Tips, damit wären meine Fragen dazu beantwortet und das wird mir weiterhelfen


----------



## lollo (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo Enrico,

ich habe hier schon sehr viel über Musa gelesen.



Einfach mal dort über die Suchfunktion versuchen.


----------



## ~jens~ (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

hi,
alternativ kann ich auch das Bananenforum empfehlen. Sehr informativ.
http://pflanzen.plusboard.de/
lg


----------



## Janski (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Ich habe seit 2Jahren eine aber die 5Meter von Plätscher kann ich mit 2-210cm noch lange nicht übertrumpfen.


----------



## Plätscher (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo Janski,

die 5m waren in einem Jahr, in dem ich sie etwas gedopt habe. In den Sommermonaten jede Woche mit einer Gieskanne Düngerlösung verwöhnt.

Der Trieb war im nächsten Jahr auch hin. Macht aber nix, da es genug Ableger gab.

Jetzt gibts in jedem Frühjahr ordentlich Hornspänen (ca. 200-300gr. pro qm) und das brauch sie auch, da sie ein Nährstofffresser ist, wie soll sie sonst in einem Jahr diese Blattmasse entwickeln können.

Probiere es mal nächstes Jahr aus, du wirst dich wundern wie sie im Sommer loslegt.

Viel Spaß mit deiner Bananenplantage.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Janski (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Also Hornspäne kriegt sie von mir auch ich hoffe auch das sie nächstes Jahr richtig loslegt.


----------



## Frank (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hi Jan,

Hallo und auf Wiedersehen, oder Tschüss, oder bis bald, oder viele Grüße, oder oder oder ...

Jan, das kann doch nicht soooooo schwer sein.


----------



## Janski (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Ja Frank darauf werde ich achten.

Viele Grüße, Jan


----------



## Enrico (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo,
ich habe meine Musa im Frühjahr eingepflanzt, da hat gerade eine Spitze von 10cm Höhe herausgeschaut. Jetzt ist sie ca. 1,50m hoch, was meint Ihr, liegt das in der Norm oder hätte ich mehr Düngen sollen?


----------



## ~jens~ (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Also ich finde du kannst damit zufieden sein denn sie muss sich ja auch erstmal daran gewöhnen. Auch das Wetter ist entscheidend, war ja dieses jahr nicht so toll
lg


----------



## Enrico (20. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo,
nun haben wir ja Mitte Oktober, sollte man die Musa jetzt einpacken oder ist das noch zu früh. Wann macht Ihr das?


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (20. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hi Enrico,

...wann einpacken ist ne Streitfrage. Ich warte noch bis wirklich allmählich Frost kommt. Kurzfristig kann die ruhig mal so -1 Grad ab. Bei mir "blüht" sogar eine noch (allerdings ist Blüte noch nicht auf).

Wenn du auf der sicheren Seite sein willst pack sie halt ruhig ein. Da deine basjoo ja noch nicht so groß ist, würde ich sie ausgraben und in einem wirklich kaltem Raum überwintern, wenig giessen im Winter und im Frühjahr wieder rechtzeitig auspflanzen. Dies mache ich mit meinen, solange sie noch nicht viel größer wie 2-3 Meter sind. Dann bleibt wenigstens der gesamte Stamm erhalten.
Ich packe nur die richtig großen ein, schneide sie aber vorher so auf knapp 3 Meter zurück.

Hier noch Foto der Blüte einer meiner Basjoos.


----------



## Enrico (20. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

@Jo
als Raum zum Überwintern hätte ich da den Keller, aber hat sie da nicht zu wenig Licht, eben nur die Kleinen Kellerfenster?


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (20. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hi,

@ Enrico,

die braucht kein Licht im Keller. Wenn's da kalt genug ist, wächst die ja nicht weiter. Ist ja genau so, wenn du die draussen läßt und einpackst (dann ist's auch dunkel).
Im Keller gelegentlich auf Spinnmilben kontrollieren ist noch wichtig !! 
Wirst sehen, das macht so eigentlich keinerlei sonstige Probleme.

Im Frühjahr nicht gleich in die volle Sonne, obwohl es eigentlich auch nichts macht.


----------



## Puki (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

jo-hamburg was machts du denn jetzt mit der blüte?...ich denke nich das die blühte sich noch vor dem 1. frost öffnet...!....oder hast du vor sie aus zubuddeln   
und dir die blühte im wohnzimmer voll aufgeblüht zu genießen!?....schade das die mama nach der blüte den geist aufgiebt!^^

lg pascal


----------



## Armin (22. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Ahoi,

wenn man vor dem Frost auch noch den Stamm einwickelt z.B., mit Luftpolsterfolie oder Schaumfolie, geht die Musa Basjoo so ab dem 2ten bis 3ten Standdjahr sogar in Blüte und Frucht. Die Früchte sind allerdings ungenießbar.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Enrico (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde!
Ich muss dieses Thema noch mal aufgreifen.  Nachdem ich die Pflanze letzten Winter draussen eingepackt hatte, war im Frühjahr der oberste Teil des Stammes weggefault. Habe mich diesmal entschieden, die Musa auszubuddeln, in einen Mörtelkübel zu setzen und ab in den kühlen Keller. Der Stamm ist so etwa 1,50m hoch, da hab ich sie abgeschnitten. Nun soll sie aber über den Winter auch nicht vertrocknen, wenig gießen ist klar aber wieviel und wie oft ist das nun?  Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## gemag (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Nur so viel das sie Erdfeucht ist lieber etwas weniger, man kann sie auch behandeln wie __ Dahlien, sie können auch im liegen gelagert werden so erhält man den ganzen Scheinstamm.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hi Enrico,

ich spüle auch noch einen Großteil der Erde ab und lasse sie dann *absolut* trocken im kühlen Keller überwintern.
Einfach bis zum Frühjahr nicht mehr darum kümmern.
Dies mache ich schon seit Jahren so und habe damit keinerlei Ausfälle. (Die meisten Pflanzen werden eh totgepflegt, einfach den Winter über ignorieren.)
Ich lasse die wirklich großen auch im Garten, aber da ist dann schon ein richtiger Umbau mit leichter Heizung nötig. Wer sich damit weniger auskennt, für den noch nicht so sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Enrico (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, jetzt kann der Winter kommen


----------



## Enrico (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

@ Jo
Habe 4 Kindel in Töpfe gepflanzt, bin gespannt ob die den Winter überstehn:beeten


----------



## Jürgen E (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo Jo
schneidest du bei den Musa, die du trocken im Keller überwinterst, noch die Blätter zurück?
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hi Jürgen,

@ Jürgen: ja... Blätter voll abschneiden und ebenso die Pflanze ein kleines Stück bis in den Stamm. Von den Blättern ist bei dieser Art der Überwinterung im Frühjahr eh nichts übrig. Das tut einem zwar jedesmal in der Seele weh, muß aber sein. 

Im Frühjahr treibt sie dann umso schöner und schneller wieder aus...

@Enrico: ist schon ok so. Kindel besser in Töpfen *kühl* überwintern, aber auch nur *sehr* *wenig giessen*. Kühl überwintern, damit sie im Winter keinesfalls weiter wachsen und auch wegen den Lieblingsschädlingen nämlich den Spinnmilben.

Viel Spass mit den basjoos, die dann nach 3 Jahren auch blühen sollten !! wie bei uns letztes Jahr.


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Moin ... ich hab bei meiner bislang nichts großartiges veranstaltet, nur etwas Laub drüber liegen lassen. Ohne Probleme. Allerdings haben wir ja auch keine richtigen Winter mehr gehabt. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Moin,

kommt eben immer darauf an, was man will..

Ich will keine basjoo die jedes Jahr mit Wachstum wieder bei Null, also in Bodenhöhe anfängt.
Meine sollen ab der Größe weiterwachsen in der ich sie in das Winterquartier gestellt habe und dann mal so etwa 4 m. hoch werden und sie sollen auch blühen. Ist ja wohl ein kleiner Unterschied.


----------



## Jürgen E (8. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo Jo,
ich habe zum Überwintern eine mit Doppelstegplatten überbaute Kellertreppe.
Dort herrschen maximal 10-11 Grad. Ist das kühl genug ist für die trockene Musa basjoo Überwinterung?
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (8. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hi Jürgen,

geht zur Not noch. Besser ist jedoch wesentlich kühler. Die Gefahr von Spinnmilbenbefall ist bei diesen Temperaturen, die wenn es wieder wärmer wird, ja noch steigen, viel zu groß. Auch treiben die basjoos unnötig früh wieder aus, welches eben vermeidbare Kraft kostet und gar nichts bringt, da die neuen (zu frühen) Triebe beim auspflanzen wieder in sich zusammenfallen (jedenfalls in der Regel).
Ich habe meine basjoos und andere Bananen teils im Keller (bei etwa 8 Grad) aber die meisten dann doch in der Garage, die nicht beheizt ist und wo die Temperaturen teils bis auf etwa 1 Grad runter gehen. Damit habe ich die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## herbi (8. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo,...

hab mal ein paar Fotos gemacht ,...wie ich mit meiner Banane einwintere,...!

Die Banane war so ca. 1,80 m hoch,...! Hab sie dann vor 2 Wochen auf ca. 80 cm zurückgeschnitten,....!

Und,...ach schaut selber,.... 

Hier die Fotos,...hoffe das sie dem einen oder anderen helfen werden,...


----------



## gemag (8. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Ja so auf der Art hab ich meine die draußen überwintert auch eingepackt nur hab ich sie noch nicht abgeschnitten und warte auf den ersten Frost.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## herbi (8. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo Gerd,...

ich hätte sie auch noch stehen lassen und erst beim ersten Frost abschneiden sollen,...! Ich war mal wieder zu schnell für diese Welt,... )

Nächstes Jahr hab ich länger was von ihr,...wenn sie diesen Winter übersteht,..(ist ihr erster!)...

Um den Korb mache ich dann wenn Frost kommt eine Luftpolsterfolie rum,...mit einem Abstand von 10 cm oben und unten,...so das die Luft etwas zirkulieren kann,....! Oben drauf kommt dann noch ein Deckel, damit  kein Wasser rein kann,...!!!


----------



## Biotopfan (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hei, habe letzten Monat 2 Stecklinge geschenkt bekommen und werd sie deshalb erstmal auf dem Wohnzimmerfenster weiterwachsen lassen... 
Wie ist es, kann man sie auch in Kunststoffkotto halten und im Winter in einem mit 18-20° warmen Raum überwintern? Eines unserer Kinderzimmer hat einen Spitzgiebel, der 3m hoch ist, mit Dachfenstern...
Da ist dann nurnoch der Transport ein Problem, oder?
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Moin,

18-20 Grad ist für die basjoo entschieden zu warm im Winter.
Die Pflanze wächst weiter und vergeilt. Außerdem haben die Schädlinge, allen voran die Spinnmilben, zu leichtes Spiel.
Wenn es nur Stecklinge sind, stell sie doch einfach ins kühle Treppenhaus o.ä. Licht ist bei kühler Überwinterung (und wenn sie nicht weiter wächst) nicht so wichtig.
So ein Steckling ist doch kein Transportproblem ??
Wenn sie dann größer sind... ist doch auch schon ausgiebig beschrieben worden.


----------



## Biotopfan (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Nee, noch ist es kein Problem mit dem Transport, aber das kann ja in den Nächsten Jahren noch kommen... 

Hat übrigens jemand von Euch eine rote Banane? Hab heute in der Gartenzeitung auch den Namen gelesen:Sikkim-Bananen/ Musa Sikkimensis
Hab gerade gegoogelt, die hat doch nur ein rotes Muster. Die rote heißt wohl:rote abessynische Banane ( Ensete maurelii) Hat die jemand von Euch? 
Die sind mir dieses Jahr im Schwimmbad aufgefallen... Als sie noch klein waren, dachte ich es wären __ Canna, aber später wurde deutlich, das es Bananenwedel sind. Imposante Erscheinung!!! Und sicher ein hübscher Kontrast zu den Hellgrünen...

VG Biotopfan


----------



## laolamia (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

hi!

ist die vermehrung einfach?
kann mir eventuell jemand einen ableger schicken?

gruss
lao


----------



## gemag (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Die Vermehrung ist sehr einfach sie macht es von ganz allein und das auch noch reichlich!


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hi,

ja... es handelt sich um die Ensete ventricosum Maurellii. 


 

Die habe ich natürlich auch mehrfach im Garten ausgepflanzt. Wird locker im Garten bis etwa 4 m., vereinzelt auch bis 5 m. hoch. Ist aber empfindlicher wie die basjoo und macht etwas mehr Arbeit.

Im Topf kann man sie auch gut halten, aber auch hier... kühl überwintern und fast gar nicht giessen, auch wenn sie im Topf überwintert.


----------



## gemag (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

@Jo-Hamburg

Hast du auch Bilder von deinen großen?

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Boldi (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Moin,

Jetzt muß ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben  

ich mache auch seit mehreren Jahren in Bananen und habe aktuell 7 verschiedene Arten (ca. 60 Stauden) :crazy :crazy :crazy 
größtenteils ausgepflanzt :gdaumen 

Jo seine Winterschutzempfehlungen kann ich uneingeschränkt bestätigen  

Aber Jo: Hast Du kein schöneres Bild gefunden ???

Meine Maurelli`s (4 m hoch)
 

Laolamia:
Ableger habe ich zwar ohne Ende, die überleben den Transport im verpackten
Zustand  aber zur Zeit wohl nicht (geschädigte Wurzel vom Ausbuddeln)
Aber wenn Du mal in der Gegend bist, kannste Dir gerne einen Ableger abholen (Ja Jo, für Dich bleiben auch noch genug übrig).
 
Mein Rekord dieses Jahr, Höhe über 6 m und 2 Blüten


----------



## gemag (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Die eine ist aber eine sonderbare Züchtung die im größten Topf!"lach"
Sieht echt toll aus deine Zucht!

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hi Gerd,

...es ist nicht alles so wie es scheint !

Dies Foto, welches Du meinst, entstand nach einer etwas überzogenen feuchtfröhlichen Nacht. Böse Zungen behaupten Martin und ich hätten so etwas wie Komasaufen veranstaltet.

Naja und Martins liebe Frau Sylvia hat denselbigen dann so zusammengestaucht, daß er hinterher in einen Blumentopf passte.  siehe Foto !

Aber mal im Ernst, Martin hat wirklich auch schöne Bananen. Macht doch irgendwie auch Freude..


----------



## Vera44 (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo Martin!
Ich hätte mal ne Frage an Dich. Ich sehe Du hast auch eine Strelitzie. Ich hab auch eine vor 3 Jahren blühend zum Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen. Sie treibt Blätter ohne Ende aber hat seitdem nicht mehr geblüht. Im Sommer stelle ich sie immer auf die Terrasse. Das Überwintern hat weder im Wohnzimmer noch im kühleren Gästezimmer was gebracht. Sie steht auch im Winter hell aber.....
Weißt Du einen Rat?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hi Biotopfan,

ich hab zwar ne Musa sikkimensis, kann aber noch nicht viel dazu sagen. Ist ein Sämling vom letzten Jahr (und noch recht mickrig da sie das letzte Jahr nie gedüngt wurde - einen Winter draußen hat die auch noch nicht erlebt ). Rötlich ist bei meiner nur die Blattunterseite und auf der Blattoberseite sind einige rötlichbraune Flecken zu finden. Momentan steht sie noch draußen und treibt gerade wie die Musa basjoo wieder stark durch. Scheinbar mag sie keine hohe Sommertemperturen. :crazy 

Nächstes Jahr werden beide in den Garten ausgesetzt

Vermehrung von Enseta geht übrigens nur über Aussaat. Sie bilden keine seitlichen Austriebe und sterben nach der Blüte ab. Aus diesen Grund sind sie auch aus der Gattung Musa abgetrennt worden

MfG Frank


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hi,

Ensete vermehren sich sehr wohl über seitliche Triebe.
Beweis:

   

Die rechte maurellii hat etwa 30 (!!!) Seitentriebe, die ich dann zur Vermehrung wieder in Töpfe setze.

@Vera Die Strelitzie blüht im Moment bei uns, wie in jedem Jahr für etwa 3-4 Monate. Sie steht allerdings im Wintergarten. Wenn Du sie im Sommer draußen hast, sollte sie, damit sie blüht, zum Herbst hin wirklich sehr kühl stehen. Warum die bei Dir nicht blühen will, verstehe ich nicht ganz. Wir haben nie Ärger damit.


----------



## Biotopfan (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo, würde für die Musa sikkimensis und die Ensete ventricosum Maurellii gerne den den Finger heben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Vielleicht können wir ja im Mai oder so mal tauschen? Bin Pflanzenmäßig auch ganz gut ausgestattet... Da findet sich sicher was  
Ich mach mir mal eine Notiz in den Kalender, ok?
Wir haben noch eine Ecke, die man noch toll zum Sitzplatz umfunktioneren könnte... Das wär doch der Hit, mit Palmen, Bananen und Rattanmögeln (vormichhinträum...)
VG Monika


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hi Monika,

falls Du mich meinst...
bitte kurze PN mit Tel.-Nr., rufe dann durch.
Muss ja nicht öffentlich gemacht werden.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (15. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Moin,

da man sich ja doch für das Thema Bananen zu interessieren scheint, noch kurz ein paar Anmerkungen.

Es gibt ja noch viele andere Musa-Arten, die eine ähnliche "Winterhärte" wie die basjoo haben. Ich habe noch diverse andere Sorten im Garten, die sich auch erfolgversprechend entwickeln.

Ich will Euch mal die Musella lasiocarpa vorstellen, die allerdings etwas mehr Wärme braucht (also Kübel und Winter rein), aber dafür auch nur ca. 1,5 m. groß wird und im übrigen auch zuverlässig nach etwa 2-3 Jahren blüht.


   

   

Die Blütezeit dauert über ein Jahr. Während die Hauptblüte blüht, erscheinen seitlich weitere kleine Blüten. Bei uns waren es etwa 16 Stück. Genügend Ableger entwickeln sich ebenfalls.
Wo Ihr die kaufen könnt, fragen... schicke gerne Link.


----------



## Vera44 (15. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo Jo!
Als Bananenfachmann kannst Du mir vielleicht was zu folgenden Bananenstauden sagen. Musa Sikkimensis Red Tiger ( - 15° ) und Musa Velutina Zwergbanane angeblich auch winterhart. Und welche Preise sind realistisch?
Schon mal danke im voraus.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (15. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hi Vera, 

Der Begriff "winterhart" ist hier völlig fehl am Platz. Die sind alle, auch die basjoo, in keiner Weise winterhart.. geschweige denn -15 Grad.
Die Blätter und Stamm können so knapp bis 0 Grad ab und die Wurzeln im Boden so etwa -3 bis -5 Grad von oben. Mehr geht nicht... außer durch abdecken und entsprechende Schutzmaßnahmen. Die Händler, die meist selber keine Ahnung haben und nur verkaufen wollen, erzählen natürlich gerne etwas anderes.

Die Musa Sikkimensis Red Tiger habe ich auch ausgepflanzt und ist jetzt etwa 3 m. hoch. Von der Musa velutina halte ich nicht viel.
Bei beiden ist die Pflege und Haltung wie bei der basjoo.

Die Preise, kann ich nur Anhaltspunkte geben. Bei allen so etwa 50 cm. Pflanze unter 10 €. Bananen über 1 m. etwa 12-15 € + Porto. Mehr sollten sie nicht kosten. Ausserdem kann man ruhig kleine Pflanzen nehmen, die wachsen sehr schnell. 

Ich schicke Dir mal den Link eines guten Händler, bei dem diese Preise realistisch sind, der gute Ware hat und der auch z.Zt. noch 20% Rabatt auf die Preise gibt.


----------



## 2mazz (15. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo zusammen!

Wollte irgendwas mit großen Blättern haben und hatte im Tropenhaus in Mannheim einen __ Aronstab (wasserpflanze, siehe 1. Bild) gesehen und war begeistert!
Leider bekommt man nirgendwo Ableger, Samen oder ähnliches!
Deswegen brauchte ich was anderes^^
und bin auch auf die musa basjo gestoßen!
Da die leider keine nassenfüße verträgt,wurde sie eingetopft und in den teich gestellt! und ist für ca 5Monate sehr gut angegangen!

Jetzt kommt der erste winter, obwohl sie ja winterhart sein soll, will ich sie noch was schonen und ins gartenhaus befördern, da gibts etwas licht und kein Frost!

Meine Frage ist, da ich sie gerne noch etwas größer haben möchte, wo soll ich sie abschneiden?
1. etwas überm Topf
2. unter der "verzweigung
3. nur die blätter abschneiden
4. gar nix

vielen dank 
mfg Thomas


----------



## SG3 (15. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Nächstes Jahr werde ich meine Eltern dazu nötigen, eine winterharte Bananenstaude zu pflanzen.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hi Thomas,

wenn Du sie größer haben willst... nur die Blätter abschneiden und ggf. die ersten 10 cm. vom Stamm oben. Diss reicht. Kannst sie aber auch so lassen.. die Natur regelt das alles von alleine.

Sieht gut aus die Banane so im Teich, die Idee gefällt mir. Grummel, grummel... vielleicht probier ich's auch mal.

@ Andreas: Die Eltern nicht nötigen... dafür begeistern, dann machen die es auch von alleine.


----------



## Enrico (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo,
habe meine Musa Anfang November abgeschnitten und in den Keller gebracht. Trotzdem wächst sie weiter. Seit dem ca. 30cm. Temperatur im Keller aktuell 14°C. Bei offenem Fenster und den Außentamperaturen zur Zeit auch kein Wunder, und ich wüsste hier auch keine Stelle wo es im Moment kühler ist. Ich hab sie wohl doch zu früh reingeholt.  Sollte man den neuen Austrieb einfach wieder abschneiden oder schadet das mehr? Bis zur Kellerdecke sind es nur noch so 15cm. Oder ist es besser, die Banane einfach mit Topf noch mal raus zu stellen...


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hi Enrico,

14 Grad ist nun mal definitiv zu warm; da wächst sie natürlich weiter. Man soll sie eigentlich erst kurz vor dem ersten Frost reinholen.

Ist klar, so genau weiß man dies vorher nicht, geht mir auch so. Du kannst sie natürlich wieder rausstellen. Dies würde ich aber nicht machen, da dies erstens zu nervig ist und zweitens tut die ständige Temperaturänderung der Pflanze nun auch nicht gerade gut. Ich denke mal, man würde ihr damit wesentlich mehr schaden.

Also.. lass es einfach so und beachte die Pflanze einfach nicht mehr (... auch wenns schwerfällt !). Das "Blatt", welches sich jetzt rausschiebt, geht spätestens im Frühjahr wieder kaputt und wenn sie dann draußen ist, kommen wieder viele neue Blätter, die auch wie Blätter aussehen. Was da jetzt rauskommt ist eher ein vergeilter Wärmetrieb, der mit einem richtigem Blatt nicht viel gemeinsam hat.

Aber, wenns irgendwie geht, kühler überwintern. Wenn Du den ganzen Winter 14 Grad im Keller hast wird es langsam bedenklich.


----------



## Enrico (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo Jo,
ja wenn's draussen kälter wird, kühlt der Keller auch mehr ab. Ich könnte sie aber jetzt einfach nach draussen vor die Kellertür stellen, das wär kein großer Umstand. Ich denke mal bis Frost kommt dauert's nun doch noch paar Tage länger. Bin nur ziemlich froh, das meine Musa so weit gut gediehen ist und will nur nicht dass sie kapput geht.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hi Enrico,

dann stell sie mal ruhig wieder raus, wenn es nicht so viel Arbeit ist. Mit Frost wird ja wohl in unserer Gegend noch etwas dauern. Der ist eher in Süddeutschland schon angesagt. 

Aber nicht ständig hin und her, mal warm mal kalt, das mögen die Pflanzen nun gar nicht. Andererseits nehmen die basjoos Pflegefehler auch nicht ganz so krumm... sind da nicht so empfindlich wie Menschen  .


----------



## laolamia (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*



			
				Jo-Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Vera,
> 
> 
> Ich schicke Dir mal den Link eines guten Händler, bei dem diese Preise realistisch sind, der gute Ware hat und der auch z.Zt. noch 20% Rabatt auf die Preise gibt.



moin!

mir bitte auch

danke lao


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Moin lao,

ist erledigt, Rabatt aber nur noch bis 20.11.

Du kannst gerne dort (oder woanders) jetzt noch kleine Bananenstauden kaufen. Einfach dann bei ca. 10 Grad (im Treppenhaus oder ähnlich) und wenig Feuchtigkeit überwintern.

Habe ich früher auch immer so gemacht.


----------



## Jürgen E (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo Jo,
kannst Du mir die Adresse auch schicken?


Gruß Jürgen


----------



## laolamia (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

hi!

und dann buddel ich sie im fruehjahr ein und im herbst wieder aus?
oder verbuddelst du einen kuebel?


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Moin,

hätte nicht gedacht, daß sich doch so viele für Bananen interessieren. Aber es lohnt sich auch.

@ Jürgen: Der Einfachheit halber (und auch für evtl. noch andere) hier direkt der Link . Wie gesagt 20% nur noch 2 Tage.

@ laolamina: Kannst Du machen, wie Du willst. Im Topf geht auch ganz gut; nur ist eben das Wachstum nicht so doll. Ausgepflanzt wachsen Bananen wesentlich besser und schneller. 
Die brauchen viel Wasser im Sommer und 1x die Woche Dünger (Blaukorn reicht).

Man kann sie natürlich auch mit Topf in die Erde setzen, aber wofür ?? Das Ein- und Ausbuddeln ist gar kein Problem und geht schnell. Wichtig ist nur, daß man den Ballen aus der Erde holt, die kleinen Wurzeln sind nicht so wichtig und braucht man nicht (die gehen im Winter sowieso ein).


----------



## Vera44 (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo Jo!
Bin jetzt "stolze" Besitzerin zweier Babybananenstauden ( ca. 30 cm ). Da sie noch so winzig sind möchte ich sie in einem kühlen Zimmer überwintern. Ist zwar nicht das was Du geschrieben hast, aber die Zwerge sind ja noch so klein.
Meinst Du das wäre so OK. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen daß die Zwerge schon einen "Winterschlaf" brauchen.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (28. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hi Vera,

herzlichen Glückwunsch neue Bananen-Mammi.....  
War doch keine so schwere Geburt ??

Nun kommt doch erst die schönste Zeit.... aufpäppeln der Babys... ihnen in der Entwicklung und beim wachsen zusehen... genüsslich mitbekommen wie sie erwachsen werden... bis sie dann irgendwann selber Kindel bekommen und...

Nee Vera, nun im Ernst bei 30 cm. genügt ein kühleres Zimmer. Winterschlaf in dem Sinne brauchen sie noch nicht. Aber halt möglichst nicht weiter wachsen lassen durch zuviel Wärme. Auch nur sehr wenig giessen... und auf Spinnmilben achten, falls es doch zu warm ist. Wird schon gut gehen. Sonst eben noch mal melden..


----------



## Vera44 (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo Bananen-Papa! 
Danke erst mal für Deine Antwort. Aber siehst Du, so ist das mit den Mamas. Intuitiv würden sie das Richtige tun. Falls ich noch ne Frage habe, wende ich mich an Dich. Habe auch noch 2 Pälmchen 60 und 80 cm groß- ähh klein, angeschafft. Die sollen allerdings schon einen Winter draußen verbracht haben. Ich habe sie in das Gartenhaus gestellt, nicht frostfrei aber schneefrei. Eine Palme habe ich schon im Frühfrühjahr gekauft. Die hatte den letzten Schnee und Frost erlebt, draußen und hat blättermäßig über Sommer ganz schön zugelegt.Trotzdem habe ich auch die in das Gartenhaus gestellt. Ist bestimmt  besser für die Blätter.
Aber vielleicht kannst Du mir eine andere Frage beantworten.
Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Edelstahl-Gartenkugel und einer Edelstahl-Schwimmkugel für den Gartenteich? :crazy


----------



## WERNER 02 (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Morgen Leute

Hier hätte ich mal eine Seite welche sehr informativ gestaltet ist.
Auch was das überwintern der Stauden anbelangt.
Viel Spass beim lesen.

http://www.bananenhobby.de/bilderindex.htm

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Moin,

hi Vera. Zu den Bananen vergass ich noch etwas. Wenn Du die Kleinen schön kühl überwinterst werden dieselbigen wohl ihre Blätter "verlieren". Die werden so langsam pergamentartig braun und rollen sich etwas. Dies ist normal, also keine Panik und auch nicht mehr giessen. Evtl. mal gelegentlich die Blätter besprühen um dem entgegenzuwirken.
Anfang März wächst dann der Haupttrieb in der Mitte wieder schön brav weiter.
Mit den kleinen Palmen (60-80 cm. ist schon sehr gut) wäre ich vorsichtig beim überwintern. (Welche sind dies?) Was einem die Verkäufer über Winterhärte etc. erzählen ist in der Regel blanker Unsinn. Ebenso die Angabe wieviel Frost sie schon ertragen hätten. Mit überwintern im Gartenhaus ist vollkommen ok. Blätter vor Schnee schützen ist auch richtig. Nebenbei bermerkt sind die Palmen im Wurzelbereich am empfindlichsten (und nicht an den Blättern). Wenn möglich daher bei frei stehenden Töpfen diese noch etwas einpacken.... nur um sicher zu gehen.
Mit den Kugeln -Garten oder Teich- weiß ich auch nicht. Ich habe sowas nicht im Garten... allenfals kugele ich mich da mal... dies jedoch meist sehr spät abends !

@werner02: Ist ein schöner (natürlich altbekannter) und sehr empfehlenswerter Link. Kann ich auch nur weiter empfehlen.


----------



## Vera44 (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Moin Jo!
Gut daß Du das mit den Blättern geschrieben hast. Hätte bestimmt Panik bekommen. Gegossen, ein kleines bißchen, habe ich nur beim einpflanzen. Die Banänchen kamen ohne Topf.
Zu den Palmen:
eine Zwergpalme, deren Name ich nicht weiß habe ich schon im Frühjahr in einer Gärtnerei gekauft. Die ist schon schön gewachsen. 
Ersteigert habe ich Tachycarpus Fortunei  80 cm / 4,60€,
Trachycarpus Wagnerianus  60 cm / 9,90 €,
Wagnerianus    40 cm / 1,99 und den Zwerg Chamaerops Humilis 30 cm / 1,99 €.
Den Zwerg habe ich auch im Gästezimmer untergebracht. Für´s Wochenende habe ich mir vorgenommen die Palmentöpfe mit Luftpolster zu schützen.
Richtig kalt war es ja noch nicht.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hi Vera,

die genannten Preise für die Pflanzen sind mehr als ok.... oder besser gesagt... geschenkt.
Bleibt nur noch zu hoffen, daß es sich um richtige Pflanzen und nicht um Gewächshaushochpushware handelt... aber wir wollen ja nicht pessimistisch sein, man kann ja auch mal Glück haben. Ich drück Dir natürlich die grünen Daumen 

Die T. wagnerianus ist auch schon eine tolle Palme. Ich habe da eine von etwa 2 m. Die übersteht den Schnee viel besser wegen der härteren Blätter. Die Cham. humilis ist auch sehr schön, insbes. auch wegen der Seitentriebe. Die sollte man allerdings ab -6 Grad abdecken, insbes. die Seitentriebe u. den Wurzelbereich.
Davon habe ich mal eine in der Größe von 2,5 m. bei -10 Grad gekillt. Seitdem bin ich damit vorsichtiger.

Bei neuen, insbes. kleinen Palmen, lieber etwas vorsichtiger sein (man weiss ja nie wie die vorgezogen wurden) und wenn die dann größer sind, werden sie immer mehr abgehärtet und ertragen dann auch mehr Kälte bzw. Frost.

Bei Euch im Saarland ist ja sozusagen noch Weinbauklima... da wird es eh nicht richtig kalt (bei uns auch nicht durch die See), da haben die Bajuwaren ganz andere Probleme.

Viel Erfolg weiterhin und viel Spass mit den Pflanzen...


----------



## Vera44 (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Baju-was???
Nee hast schon Recht. Bei uns ist es auch nicht sooo kalt. Im Gartenhaus erst Recht nicht. Ist zwar aus Holz aber von innen noch mit Styropor und Spanplatten isoliert. Früher hatte ich auch die Kaninchen und __ Enten zum überwintern dort drin. Habe auch alle Pflanzen die nicht im Winter draußen bleiben können dort. Im Haus habe ich einfach keinen perfekten Platz, es einfach zu warm für __ Oleander und Co. Für einen Versuch waren die Palmenpreise wirklich OK. Wenn die eine oder andere nix wird ist es nicht soooooooo schlimm. Im Frühjahr möchte ich vielleicht noch eine etwas größere Palme kaufen. So um die 2 m. Die Kleinen stelle ich auf die Terasse und die Große werde ich dann einbuddeln. Vielleicht kann ich noch so ein Schnäppchen machen. Die Pälmchen sehen echt gut aus. Grün, gesund..... Zuerst hatte ich ja Bedenken, doch bei dem Preis kann man nicht allzuviel verkehrt machen.


----------



## Jürgen E (23. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo Bananenfreunde,
mir ist eine Panne mit der Musa Basjoo passiert. Ich überwintere diese trocken und ausgegraben im mit Doppelstegplatten abgedeckten Kellerabgang  (4-9 Grad).
Gestern ist nun eine Tauchpumpe ausgefallen und hat alles überschwemmt, das heißt, alles ist vollkommen naß geworden. Muß ich die Basjoos irgendwie trocknen, oder kann ich sie wieder sich selbst überlassen?

gruß Jürgen


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (24. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hi Jürgen,

wenn die basjoo ausgegraben und ohne Erde ist, ist alles mal so kein Problem. Einfach wieder abtrocknen lassen u. ggf. Folie gut lüften (morgen pder besser gesagt nachher ist ja noch gut "warm").

Wenn da noch viel Erde irgendwie dran ist (oder sie im Topf wäre) Erde abmachen oder aus Topf nehmen und auch trocknen lassen. 

Ich weiß nicht mehr genau, wie groß Deine basjoo ist und will auch nicht so viel nachlesen. Wenn die noch ziemlich klein ist, melde Dich nochmal.


----------



## Jürgen E (24. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo Jo,

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.
Die Basjoo ist ohne Erde, Sie war im Herbst 1.5 mtr hoch mit kräftigem Scheinstamm.
Ich werde sie also weiter trocken halten.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (24. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hi Jürgen,

ist ok so... da sollte nix passieren.
Nur bitte heute noch gut lüften lassen.

Bis denn..


----------



## CityCobra (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo Bananenfreunde! 

Mein Vater hat mir gestern einen Ableger seiner angeblich winterharten Banane geschenkt, und ich habe die noch relativ kleine Pflanze jetzt im Garten eingepflanzt.
Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob der aktuelle Platz auch ideal ausgewählt ist. 
Ich habe mit Bananen-Pflanzen noch keine Erfahrungen, und weiß nicht wie viel Platz die ums sich herum benötigen, bzw. ob andere Pflanzen in der Nähe später leiden oder eingehen.
Noch könnte ich die Banane wieder umpflanzen, am besten Ihr schaut Euch mal die Bilder an:
Wie sollte ich die Pflanze nun pflegen/behandeln damit sie auch angeht und schön wächst?
Mein Vater meinte ich solle sie immer schön feucht halten, aber das ist bei dem aktuellen Wetter eigentlich auch kein Problem, es regnet ja ständig.
Wie oder ab welchen Zeitpunkt kann man sicher sein das die Pflanze nach dem Einpflanzen auch angeht?
Welche Höhe/Größe könnte sie im diesen Sommer noch erreichen, und sollte sie eher schattig, halbschattig oder mehr in der Sonne stehen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Dodi (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

 Marc,



CityCobra schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Bananen-Pflanzen noch keine Erfahrungen, und weiß nicht wie viel Platz die ums sich herum benötigen, bzw. ob andere Pflanzen in der Nähe später leiden oder eingehen.


 
Ist mir nicht bekannt, dass andere Pflanzen leiden oder gar eingehen.  Platz braucht sie im Prinzip nicht viel, für den Wurzelbereich würde ich bei der noch kleinen Pflanze ca. 30 cm einplanen, die Wedel werden natürlich etwas ausladender, nehmen allerdings bei nur einer Pflanze den anderen Pflanzen auch nicht viel Licht weg.



> Wie sollte ich die Pflanze nun pflegen/behandeln damit sie auch angeht und schön wächst?


 
Viel Wasser, am besten einen Gießrand machen!, und 1 x die Woche düngen (z. B. Blaukorn oder guten organischen Dünger).



> Wie oder ab welchen Zeitpunkt kann man sicher sein das die Pflanze nach dem Einpflanzen auch angeht?


 
Müsstest Du sehen können, wenn sie ein neues Blatt schiebt, was bei guter Pflege sehr schnell gehen kann.



> Welche Höhe/Größe könnte sie im diesen Sommer noch erreichen, und sollte sie eher schattig, halbschattig oder mehr in der Sonne stehen?


 
Die wird vielleicht noch 1,5 m oder mehr hoch (die Bananen-Spezis mögen sich hierzu vielleicht noch melden) und vollsonnig wäre der beste Standort.

Bitte dran denken, dass bei Musa basjoo "winterhart" bedeutet, nicht ohne Winterschutz - aber hierzu steht in diesem Thread wahrsch. noch mehr. 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## newbee (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo Liebe Bannanenliebhaber

Nachdem ich auf diese Beiträge gestoßen bin und sie alle voller Faszination durchgelesen habe, bin ich heute gleich los und habe mir auch eine besorgt.

Meine bessere hälfte meinte nur das Forum tut mir nicht gut
Sie war aber die erste die meinte dort in der Ecke am Teich kommt sie gut

Naja ich trotz Regen raus, Loch in Boden, Pflanze rein und nun bin ich ja mal gespannt.

Das Pflänzchen ist so ca.40cm hoch hoffe sie wächst und gedeiht gut.

Kurze frage jedoch noch.
Die Verkäufer meinten ich sollte flüßigen Dünger für Grünpflanzen nehmen

Welchen Dünger meint Ihr Flüßig oder doch die Blauen Kügelchen :crazy


----------



## Dodi (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo Hans,

ich habe mit den "blauen Kügelchen" gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Zwischendurch bekommen unsere Bananen und auch Palmen das Schmutzwasser aus unserem Spaltsieb - bester Dünger und gleichzeitig Wasser!


----------



## CityCobra (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Ich glaube ich habe Glück, und meine vor ein paar Tagen frisch eingepflanzte Banane scheint zu wachsen.
In der Mitte kommt schon ein neues frisches gerolltes Blatt zum Vorschein. :beeten


----------



## newbee (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*



CityCobra schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe Glück, und meine vor ein paar Tagen frisch eingepflanzte Banane scheint zu wachsen.
> In der Mitte kommt schon ein neues frisches gerolltes Blatt zum Vorschein. :beeten



Na das freut mich für Dich

Meine hat schon ein gerolltes Blatt gehabt als ich sie gekauft habe, aber seit ich sie Eingepflanzt habe hat sich nichts mehr getan


----------



## Jürgen E (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo Bananenfreunde,

meine Musella lasiocarpa scheint eine Blüte zu entwickeln, die Blätter am Haupttrieb werden immer kleiner. Da der Topf zu groß für die Wohnung ist kommt jetzt meine Frage: 
Soll ich sie wie eine nicht blühende auch trocken und kühl überwintern? Die Blüte soll ja lange halten.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Dodi (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo Jürgen,

die Musella hat bei uns vorletztes Jahr bis ins letzte Jahr geblüht.
Kurios war, dass sogar die kleinen Seitentriebe geblüht haben. 

Hier ein Bild aus dem letzten Jahr, da kann man am Hauptstamm schon die vielen abgeblühten Blütenblätter sehen:

 

Überwintert wurde diese kühl bei einer Minimal-Temperatur von ca. 8°, gegossen wurde ca. 1 x die Woche, aber praktisch nur etwas feucht gehalten und die Blüten haben dann weitergeblüht. 

Zeig doch mal ein Foto von Deiner Musella!


----------



## Jürgen E (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo Dodi,

danke für deine Antwort,
hier kommen auch Bilder. Auf dem ersten sieht man die kleinen Blätter am Haupttrieb. Sie sind auch nicht mehr eingerollt, wie sonst.
Das zweite Bild zeigt die ganze Pflanze mit etwa 30 Kindel.
Bleiben nach der Blüte noch grüne Kindel über, oder blühen alle Triebe?

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Dodi (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo Jörg,

nööö, alle Triebe werden wohl nicht blühen. Bei uns sind auch einige ohne Blüten geblieben, die wir dann von der Hauptpflanze abnehmen konnten, nachdem diese dann ausgeblüht hatte.

Bei Dir entwickelt sich ja die Blüte erst ansatzweise - die wird dann wohl erst ab nächstem Jahr zur richtigen Blüte werden.

Viel Spaß mit der schönen Musella.

Hier nochmal die Seitentriebe unserer in voller Blüte:


----------



## Jürgen E (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo Dodi,

dann werde ich mich mal nächstes Jahr von meiner ersten Musellablüte überraschen lassen (natürlich mit Foto).

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## CityCobra (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

So langsam mache ich mir ernsthafte Sorgen ob meine Banane den harten Winter unbeschadet überstanden hat.
Bei meinen Eltern konnte man schon vor einigen Tagen einen frischen grünen Trieb erkennen der langsam aus der Erde wächst.
Ich schaue fast täglich, und kann bisher noch nicht erkennen das da was nachwächst.
Könnte evtl. auch an der Bodenqualität liegen, keine Ahnung.
Hoffentlich hat die Banane den letzten Winter überlebt.


----------



## Boldi (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo Citycobra,

ich weiß jetzt zwar nicht genau was du für eine Musa hast, wie du überwintert hast usw...

Ist also erstmal schwierig zu antworten, aber trotzdem:

Ich habe 3 große Horste (ca. 40 Stauden) im Freiland ohne Zusatzheizung, also passiv  mit Mulch und Abdeckung überwintert. 3 Monate Dauerfrost bis -17° war wohl ein bißchen viel.
Bis jetzt habe ich aus den Rizomen 5 Neutriebe, das ist eigentlich nix !!!

Sieh Dich lieber  schonmal nach Ersatz um.


----------



## Plätscher (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Geduld, Geduld, bei diesem Mistwetter wollen sie einfach noch nicht wachsen. Bei mir schauen sie auch erst gerade 2-3 cm aus dem Boden und in den letzten 14Tagen fast kein Zuwachs. 

Übrigens wenn der Haupttrieb verfroren ist, kann es bis Juni dauern bis neue Triebe aus dem Boden schauen.


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*



Jo-Hamburg schrieb:


> ich spüle auch noch einen Großteil der Erde ab und lasse sie dann *absolut* trocken im kühlen Keller überwintern.
> Einfach bis zum Frühjahr nicht mehr darum kümmern.



Hallo Jo,

ich weiss, wir warten noch auf den Sommer, aber trotzdem eine Frage. Kann ich das mit allen Bananen machen? 

Z.B. auch mit meiner funkelnagelneuen Dwarf cavendish, die mir der Palmenmann gestern geliefert hat - übrigens, wie alle gelieferten Pflänzchen, in überzeugender Qualität!


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Moin,

@Christine

im Prinzip ja, außer die Bananen sind noch zu klein. Sie müssen schon eine gewisse Größe haben, damit sie genug Feuchtigkeit speichern können um die lange Trockenheit bzw. Trockenzeit zu kompensieren.

Konkret; die Dwarf cavendish vom Thomas ist eindeutig noch zu klein. Die würde ich eingetopft kühl überwintern (einfach im Herbst ausgraben und locker in einen Topf setzen) u. dann behutsam und nur etwa alle 14 Tage etwas giessen.

PS Hab gestern auch Pflanzen vom Thomas bekommen, aber Dodi hat sie noch nicht ausgepackt.


----------



## Christine (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo Jo,

vielen Dank für die Info. Das werde ich dann so machen. Aber ab wann haben Bananen denn die "gewisse" Größe?



Jo-Hamburg schrieb:


> PS Hab gestern auch Pflanzen vom Thomas bekommen, aber Dodi hat sie noch nicht ausgepackt.



 ich hab das selbst gemacht...und was soll ich sagen - es ging!


----------



## CityCobra (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Ahoi!

Die angeblich winterharte Banane die ich letztes Jahr gepflanzt hatte, hat den Winter leider nicht überstanden - Exitus! 

Von meinem Vater hatte ich vor einigen Wochen einen kleinen Ableger bekommen, allerdings war dieser noch ohne Wurzeln.
Ich hielt die kleine Banane seitdem in einem Topf immer feucht, und nun kann man endlich einen kleinen Trieb in der Mitte der Pflanze erkennen.

Ich überlege nun die noch relativ kleine Banane vorerst in einen Topf mit Seramis zu setzen und mit dem Einpflanzen draußen in den Boden so lange zu warten bis die Pflanze kräftig genug ist um den nächsten Winter zu überleben.
Oder wächst die Banane nicht gut in dem Seramis Granulat?

Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Enrico (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo,
nachdem ich meine Musa im Winter 2008/2009 ausgegraben im Keller habe überwintern lassen mit Scheinstamm ca. 1,50m und ich sie von einem in den anderen Keller gebracht habe weil es doch auch im Keller zu warm war, habe ich sie im Winter 2009/2010 im Garten gelassen. Letztlich war sie gut 3,50m hoch und ich hatte sie herunter geschnitten auf knapp 2m und sie mit Winterschutz versehen. Leider hatte sie es dennoch nicht geschafft und ist komplett bis unten verfault. Ich dachte schon, dass sei es nun gewesen und wollte dieses "Projekt" als gescheitert beenden, aber Ende Mai/Anfang Juni wuchsen neue Triebe. Der Wurzelballen hatte es also doch überstanden. 2 Pflänzchen davon (ca. 60 cm) habe ich nun erst mal noch in Kübeln. Ich hoffe, dass diese im nächsten Jahr schön wachsen, es ist doch ein schöner Blickfang.


----------



## Dodi (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo Enrico,

schön, das doch noch was überlebt hat.
Es ist wohl vielen so ergangen wie Dir, das die Basjoo trotz Winterschutz komplett runtergefroren sind. 
Aber der letzte Winter war auch wirklich lang und hart.

Die zwei Pflanzen zu 60 cm - waren das die größten oder sind andere noch höher geworden nach dem Austrieb im Frühling?

Wir sind dazu übergegangen, die Bananen auszubuddeln - haben aber auch Überwinterungsmöglichkeiten, die kalt genug sind.


----------



## SG3 (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Ich weiß nicht, ob das funktionieren würde. Aber was wäre man man die Wurzeln mit Styroporplatten umgeben würde. Könnte das funktionieren? Ich weiß, hört sich komisch an.


----------



## Plätscher (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo Andreas,

wichtig ist das die Pflanze luftig eingepackt ist damit sie nicht verfault. Ich mache es immer so das ich 4Latten rundherum einschlage und daran ne Jutematte oder etwas anders Luftdurchlässiges aber Witterungsbeständiges annagle. Dann wird mit Stroh oder Laub aufgefüllt. Zum Schluß wird das ganze oben mit einer Folie abgedeckt. 

Das klappt seit Jahren hervorragend bei mir. Ein Freund von mir, der Ableger von mir bekommen hat, hat letztes Jahr einfach einen Haufen Laufb über die Pflanze geschüttet und seinen Gartentisch als Regenschutz darüber gestellt. Hat trotz eisigem Winter super geklappt.


----------



## Enrico (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

@Dodi
größer als 60cm sind die beiden dann bis jetzt nicht mehr geworden. Da war noch eine kleinere, die ich übersehen hatte, leider war mein Rasenmäher zu schnell


----------



## Clio (2. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

* mal den Thread wieder ausbuddel*

Hallo,
allen ein gesundes neues Jahr.

Ich habe mir vom Palmenmann 2 Restposten Musas geholt und in einen großen Topf zumüberwintern gepflanzt und ins unbeheizte Schlafzimmerzum überwintern gestellt. Im Sommer sollen sie in den Garten.
Mit erschrecken stelle ich fest, dass sie wachsen!
In Panik habe ich sie jetzt auf den Balkon gestellt.
Aber ist dss richtig?

Liebe Grüße

Clio


----------



## koifischfan (2. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Musa = Banane. Welche hast du im Detail?

Nachlesen kannst du z.B. hier: http://www.bananenhobby.de/Sorten.htm


----------



## samorai (2. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo Clio!
Deine Bananen wachsen, aber das ist nichts schlimmes.Denke doch mal was Du im Frühjahr
für ein Vorsprung hast .Ich besprühe meine etwas um die Luftfeuchtigkeit zu erhöhen.

LG Ron!


----------



## Clio (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo,

es sind musa basjoo und ich habe hier gelesen, dass die "schlafen" sollen im Winter und deswegen auch nicht gegossen werden.
Das verwirrt mich jetzt total. 
Wenn es ihnen nichts ausmacht hole ich sie gerne wieder in die Wohnung, allerdings will ich ihnen nicht schaden damit.

Liebe Grüße 
Clio


----------



## samorai (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo Clio!
Einmal habe ich versucht sie im freien zu Überwintern,dick eingepackt,kam aber nur "Bananenmus"raus.Seit dem erhalte ich sie lieber am Leben,über die Wintermonate,ist mir so lieber.Ich wollte Dich auch nicht verwirren,wenn denn tut es mir leid.Mir schien immer der Stiel am
wichtigsten zu sein.Bis her ging auch alles gut,die Pflanzen sind schon 4 Jahre alt. Dann sollte ich doch mal meine Methode überdenken bzw. ändern.

Sorry Ron!


----------



## Moonlight (4. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hey Clio,

die Musa Basjoo sollte bei 1°C bis 15°C trocken und hell überwintert werden. Den Ballen nicht ganz austrocknen lassen. Im Garten ist sie nur nur mit intensiven Winterschutz winterhart.

Ich kenne Bananenhalter, die haben ihre Basjoos im Freien überwintert. Allerdings wirklich nur mit extremen Winterschutz, wie Strohballen darum packen und das Ganze noch mit __ Schilf umwickeln.
Allerdings sollte man bei dieser Art der Überwinterung die Blätter abschneiden und den Stamm einkürzen.

Was ich an Deiner Stelle definitiv vermeiden würde, ist ein ständiges Wechseln des Standortes. Wenn Du Dich dafür entschieden hast die Banane im Haus zu überwintern, dann lass sie drin. Das plötzliche Rausstellen auf den Balkon gleicht einem Kälteschock ... auch wenn wir aktuell keinen Frost haben.

Merke: um so heller die Banane steht, umso wärmer darf es sein ... sie benötigt aber dann auch entsprechend mehr Wasser.
Steht sie kühl, dann kann das Licht reduziert sein ... aber dann so wenig gießen, dass eben nur der Ballen nicht austrocknet.

Mandy


----------



## Clio (4. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Hallo, hallo,

@ samorai
Du hast gute Erfahrungen bei deiner Überwingerungsmethode gemacht, was spricht dagegen mich dieser anzuschließen? 
Nichts! 

@ Moonlight
Vielen Dank.
Ich habe mich für die Überwinterung im Schlafzimmer entschieden.
Sie steht hell und wenn sie unbedingt wachsen will. Bitteschön.
Es soll ihr ja nicht schaden, wie ich las.
Nächsten Herbst lasse ich sie ins Gartenhaus einziehen bei Dunkelheit und ohne Wasser (was für ein Leben :?).

Clio


----------



## Moonlight (4. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

Na ganz dunkel geht aber auch nicht. Bissel licht sollte schon da sein. Und ohne wasser würde ich auch nicht machen. Da vertrocknet sie.


----------



## samorai (4. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Winterharte Banane Musa basjoo*

He Clio!
Noch ein Tipp von mir: In meiner Sprühflasche gebe ich immer einen Tropfen Flüssigdünger
hinzu,aber wirklich nur einen.Bananen und Palmen nehmen über ihre Blätter auch Nahrung
auf.Gesprüht wird eher abends wenn die Heizung am längsten an ist und das Raumklima
"austrocknet".
LG Ron!


----------



## SKIPPI (21. Juni 2014)

Hallo 

Auf Empfehlung von @Plätscher habe ich in diesen Thread gefunden und ihn gleich mal von vorne bis hinten durchgelesen! 

Gerne möchte ich nun auch eine Basjoo bei mir aufnehmen. Allerdings würde ich sie gerne im Topf bzw. Kübel behalten und auf die überdachte Terrasse stellen und auch dort überwintern. 

Wenn ich nun ein kleines Pflänzchen kaufe von von vielleicht 30cm, sollte ich dieses dann gleich in einen großen Topf/Kübel (wie groß genau zur dauerhaften Haltung) setzen, oder lieber erstmal klein anfangen und öfter umtopfen? Welche Erde gefällt ihr am besten?

Und im Winter würde ich sie in die Hausecke schieben wollen und ordentlich mit Jutesäcken, oder ähnlichem durchlässigem, aber isolierenden Material umwickeln. 

Hat jemand Tipps und sind meine Pläne so umsetzbar?

Lieben Dank für eure Antworten schon mal im Vorraus!


----------



## samorai (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo Skippi!
Bananen wachsen unheimlich schnell, daher schon mal ein größeres Pflanzgefäß benutzen. Spare nicht und nehm die beste Erde die Du bekommen kannst. Ich nehme sehr gute Blumenerde oder Palmenerde.
Ich stelle meine Bananen rein (beheizte Werkstatt) und erspare mir die ganze Einpackerei und bin auf der sicheren Seite.
Ich habe mal eine Banane im geschützten Zustand draußen überwintert und dann war alles nur noch Mus.
Kauf eine Banane so billig wie Du kannst (meist 5 €) mehr Geld braucht man gar nicht zu investieren.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Juni 2014)

Hi Skippi,

meine M. basjoo war im ersten Jahr von 30cm nur auf knapp 1m gewachsen (weil der Topf zu klein war und sie nicht gedüngt wurde). Im letzten Frühjahr kam sie dann in einen 90l Speißkübel mit Standartblumenerde. Nun wird ihr der 90l Topf auch schon zu klein (die Wurzeln verformen ihn schon leicht) und mit über 3m paßt sie auch kaum noch in meine Waschküche

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (22. Juni 2014)

Und Düngen kann man auch mit Teichschlamm oder im Wasser aufgelößten Filterkuchen.

Ron!


----------



## SKIPPI (22. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank euch für die Antworten! 

Wow, 90l Kübel ist schon mal eine Ansage! Mal sehen wo ich so einen bekomme...

Gibt es außer der Basjoo noch andere so robuste Sorten von welchen dann auch noch die Früchte schmecken? Das ist bei der Basjoo ja leider nicht der Fall. Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Uwe.SH (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo Skippi

Musa sikkimensis kommt auch noch in Frage.
Zwei Hände Pferdemist im Kübel, bewirken auch Wunder.

Überwinter kann man die Staude, auch ohne Laub.
Dunkel zwischen 3-8 C darf nur kein Frost sein.
Die Staute muß, fast trocken in der Erde stehen.
Zwar sehen die Stämme, dann immer recht schrumplig aus, nach dem Winter.
Treiben dann aber schnell, wieder aus der Mitte aus, nach dem ersten mal Wasser geben.

Ich selber belasse zur Zeit, meine Musa im Freiland.
Wenn der erste Frost kommt, schneide ich sie am Boden ab.
Dann kommt Mulch drauf, und eine Plane mit etwas Erde da rüber.

LG Uwe


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Juni 2014)

SKIPPI schrieb:


> Vielen Dank euch für die Antworten!
> 
> Wow, 90l Kübel ist schon mal eine Ansage! Mal sehen wo ich so einen bekomme...



Hi Skippi,

so was bekommt man für ein paar € in jedem Baumarkt unter dem Namen Speiskübel, Speisbütte ect. Man muß da halt nur noch Abzugslöcher reinbohren

MfG Frank


----------



## Plätscher (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo Skippi, 
da bin ich wieder :C Zur Sicherheit habe ich immer einen Ableger im Kübel, man weiß ja nie was im Garten passieren kann. 
Am besten fängst du mit einem 5-10l Kübel an sonst mußt du im Sommer gießen wie blöde. Als Erde genügt normale gute Blumenerde. 

Die Überwinterung eingepackt an der Hauswand hätte diesen Winter wohl genügt, in den beiden Wintern davor wäre sie wohl erfroren. Da die Musa im Winter nicht wächst kann sie auch dunkel Überwintert werden. Ich stelle sie z.B. einfach in meinen Schuppen und wenn auch dort Dauerfrost droht kommt sie in den Keller. Das klappt bei mir und einigen Freunden schon seit Jahren. 

Also versuchs einfach.


----------



## SKIPPI (22. Juni 2014)

Danke euch! 

Ja, ich denke ich werde es mal wagen!


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Sep. 2015)

Still ruht der See hier......wer hat noch Bananen?
Einer noch Erfahrungen mit  Musa sikkimensis in Freilandhaltung.


----------



## samorai (9. Sep. 2015)

Ja da steht schon alles, Totto!

Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Sep. 2015)

Ich werde erst mal versuchen meine Musa basjoo durch den Winter zu bekommen


----------



## samorai (9. Sep. 2015)

Hier sind noch ein paar Fotos verschiedener Sorten
  Blühbanane (ist bestimmt was für ein Wintergarten) noch nie geblüht!
  links und rechts von der großen Banane (da sollen kleine rote Bananen dran wachsen, bestimmt auch nur im Wintergarten)!
  Hier der Ableger fast 90 cm hoch.
Dank "Plätscher" können wir auch hier weiter machen/schreiben.

Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Sep. 2015)

Ich versuche morgen mal ein Bild von meiner Kleinen zu machen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Sep. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Still ruht der See hier......wer hat noch Bananen?
> Einer noch Erfahrungen mit  Musa sikkimensis in Freilandhaltung.



Hi Torsten,

hatte mal die Musa sikkimensis "Red Tiger" durch Aussaat. Überwinterung im Garten hatte sie als 3jährige aber genauso wenig überlebt wie die damalig M. basjoo. Trotz dickem einpacken kam nach -30 Grad im Winter 2009 im Frühjahr nix mehr


----------



## samorai (10. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Frank!
Wenn ich jetzt den Stiel mal umgreifen und etwas fester zu drücken würde, liefe mir das Wasser über den Handrücken, und so etwas soll ich im Winter draußen lassen.
Da man nie weiß wie hart der Winter wirklich wird gehe ich keine Kompromisse mehr ein.
Der Aufwand um Bananen winterresestent zu machen ist auch mit einiger Zeit verbunden.
Am schnellsten ist die Sackkarre angesetzt und rein das Ding.

Ron!


----------



## laolamia (10. Sep. 2015)

sag bescheid.....ich muss die schwester von deiner palme auch unterstuetzung geben....sie merkt schon das der winter kommt


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Sep. 2015)

laolamia schrieb:


> ....sie merkt schon das der winter kommt



net nur deine. Meine diesjährige "Kleingeldbanane" von Aldi-baba hat die Nacht bei nur 4 Grad auch schon ganz schön gebibbert und wollte wieder windgeschützt vor die Südwestwand

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (11. Sep. 2015)

Oder Gewächshaus!
Ihr müsst schon auf den Wetterbericht Eurer Region horchen/ achten.
Spätestens wenn sich die Blätter schwarz färben, dann hat sie schon mal Frost  abbekommen!
Bei mir ist es auch immer eine "kleine" Hauruck- Aktion.
Da gibt es noch eine Phönix-Palme und drei Zwerg-Palmen, die wandern dann alle ab ins Winterquartier.
Blühbanane und Co (nicht Winterharte) ziehen bei 5 Grad um.

Ron!


----------



## Uwe.SH (12. Sep. 2015)

Hallo

Ich habe zur Zeit nur noch M. basjoo, die sikkimensis war mir über Winter eingegangen.
Meine basjoo aktuell ( im Winter draußen mit Schutz)

LG Uwe


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Uwe,

du würdest somit auch sagen das die basjoo mehr ab kann.

Was schätzt du würde eine permanente 10 cm Schicht Lavasplitt ihr das Überleben sichern?
Auch im Winter?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Sep. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> du würdest somit auch sagen das die basjoo mehr ab kann.
> 
> ...



Hi Torsten,

so 40-50cm Buchenlaub und ne Folie über den gesamten Wurzelraum ist wesentlich sicherer. 10cm Split isolieren ja net besonders da Steine ja auch schnell sehr kalt werden wenn eisige Luft drüber streicht

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Sep. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> 10cm Split isolieren ja net besonders da Steine ja auch schnell sehr kalt werden wenn eisige Luft drüber streicht


Prinzipiell hast du recht bei Splitt. Der Lavasplitt ist aber einer ohne 0-Anteil und durch die eingeschlossene Luft auch als Dämmstoff zu verwenden. Einige nutzen das Zeug auch als Brandschutz mit Dämmung.


----------



## Uwe.SH (13. Sep. 2015)

Moin Thorsten

Die basjoo kann etwas mehr ab.
Meine steht in normaler Gartenerde, im Frühjahr bekommt sie zwei Eimer Kaninchenmist.
Und im Herbst eine Schicht Pferdemist, zur Isolierung vor Frost.
Rindenmulch geht auch, um die Stämme kommt dann Buchenlaub und eine Plane,
das alle schön trocken bleibt.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Sep. 2015)

Hm. Erst werde ich die Kleine mal in den Stall bringen.


----------



## Plätscher (13. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,

hier mal ein Aktuelles Foto meiner Musa Basjoo. Sie steht seit Jahren ausgepflanzt am Teich, mit Laubschutz im Winter.

   

Edit: hier könnt ihr auch sehen warum ich mit Fug und Recht behaupten kann in einer Bananenrepublik zu leben


----------



## samorai (13. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Plätscher!
Ich bin ja total beeindruckt von Deiner Banane,gegen meine 6 Blatt Pflanze sieht Deine total vollkommen aus,WOW !
Deine Klimazone ist aber auch viel milder wie die meinige!
 Schau mal;http://www.beste-reisezeit.org/pages/europa/deutschland.php
(Karte ist etwas tiefer)das ist schon etwas anderes.

Ron!


----------



## Biotopfan (5. Juni 2016)

Hei meine ensete maurelli ist seit letztem jahr nurnoch grün. Woran kann das liegen?
Sie ist letztes jahr abgefaut, ein sturm hat sie dann umgedrückt. Da hab ich dann erst das ausmaß gesehen, daß weiche gewbe wegoperiert und mit holzkohlepulver desinfiziert, antrocknen lassen und dann ,mit 4 bambusschienen wieder eingepflanst..sie is wieder angewachsen und wächst auch wieder.
Nur halt eben grün. Weiß jemand was ich tun kann? Ünger oder so?
Vg monika


----------



## Golo (6. Juni 2016)

Hallo Monika,

düngen kann sicher nicht schaden. Ich gebe meiner Musa Basjoo jedes Frühjahr einige Hände voll Hornspäne und Blaukorn.

Zur Zeit sind sie schon wieder auf ca. 4 Meter... .

Viele Grüße Ralph


----------



## Biotopfan (6. Juni 2016)

Hallo, ja, hab die erde im herbst nachgefüllt, damit die schlafenden wurzeln unter den entfernten welken blättern bodenkontakt haben.
Beim ausräumen hab ich sie dann dezent mit blaukorn versorgt, dadie wurzeln ja erst wieder nachwachsen mußten.
Was komisch ist,ist auch das die blätter verkrüppelt und im mom gestreift wachsen.
Gestern war ein mega gewitter, mit tischtennisballgroßen hagelkörnern.
Das hat die lage auch nicht grad verbessert.
Den untersetzer leer ich diesjahr aber immer brav aus, wenn es soviel regnet. 
Damit sie nicht wieder abfault.
Vg monika


----------



## samorai (7. Dez. 2020)

Hohle mal diesen alten Fred mal zurück um eine Frage zu stellen. 

Kann man bei Bananen Pflanzen den Stil um 1/3 kürzen?


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Dez. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Kann man bei Bananen Pflanzen den Stil um 1/3 kürzen?


Ich gehe davon aus das meine Banane zumindestens bis zum Laubpolster abfriert/fault. Somit wird meine automatisch gekürzt. Meine ist aber letzten Winter nicht gut durch den Winter gekommen. Hat erst sehr späht wieder ausgetrieben aus dem Topf. Wollte schon entsorgen. Habe jetzt dieses Jahr ausgepflanzt und mit ca. 40 cm Laub abedeckt.
Mal schauen ob Sie es packt.

Schau mal da:
https://www.mein-schoener-garten.de...chritt/winterschutz-fuer-bananenpflanzen-8541


----------



## samorai (7. Dez. 2020)

Aha Totto, habe es aufmerksam gelesen,.... Ich darf also....
Die Überwinterung findet im Raum statt, die Temperatur wird nicht unter 0 °sinken, dafür sorgt ein kleiner Heizer.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Dez. 2020)

Hi Ron,

ja, kann man, der "Stamm" besteht ja nur aus Blattstielresten (man muß aber halt damit rechnen das am nächsten folgenden Blatt dann ein ordentlicher Teil fehlt)

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (8. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Frank, damit kann ich ganz gut leben.
Danke.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Feb. 2021)

Hi,

meine Musa sikkimensis fängt im Keller wieder mit den treiben an nachdem sie im Herbst ihre ganzen Laubspreiten durch Frost verloren hatte (zum Glück, sonst hätte sie mit ihren >3m im Speisbütt  in die Scheune gemußt wo es bei der Kältewelle vor 2 Wochen massiv gefroren hatte)
dieses Jahr wird sie 3jährig im Garten vor der Scheunensüdwand ausgesetzt (dann kann mein Schwager sie auch besser "düngen")

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juni 2021)

so,

das "Banänchen" im Topf ist gestern aus der Wachküch verbannt worden nachdem die ersten Blätter schon 1m an der Decke "langkrochen

jetzt heißt es "großes Loch bei den Glasbausteinen buddeln und darin versenken"

MfG Frank


----------

